# DIY Canopy



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey GTAA

So after purchasing this 120 gallon tank, I noticed that the glass lids on top were well for a better word CRAP. It was ugly and I really did not like the look of it.

So I decided to build a canopy for the tank. Looked online and here is what I came up with.

Here are the pics of the first part.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

It is pretty basic. I added trim to all the outside faces since I had some left over from fixing the house up.

The trim really added a nice finish to it, plus it hides all the screws I used.

You can really see how different it looks on the door part and the side with the trim.

Here are more pics. I know I like looking at pics on this forum so I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Final Product*

Well after painting it this is what it looks like.

I used cheap DOLLARAMA paint cost $1 a bottle and two and a half bottles was enough for the canopy. I also used one and a half for the background and one side.

I got two black door hinges from WalMart and it cost less than $10.

Oh one more thing I also had all this wood in my garage, so this project was pretty much free. Took me about 3 days to finish this project, most of the time was to let the paint dry and touch ups.

The last pic is the pic of the paint.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Good work, although that dollar store paint might fade or bubble after some time exposed to water/ water evaporation. Hopefully not. 

Get it rolling soon.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Hey that dollar store paint does a smooth job. I'm in for some of that!


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Maybe the dollar store has a plastic coating spray - But I'd not like to lose the flat black look.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Did you prep the wood in any way before spray painting?
How many coats did it take?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

No I did not prep the wood. It took one coat, plus a couple of touch ups here and there. 

Literally took a brush and painted it till everything was black. Once it dried up I touched up the parts that was not 100% black. 

Took about 2.5 bottles. With is $3.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Thank you Cichlidrookie.
I thought it was spray paint, it looks so even.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I actually got the idea from DIY KING. He does the same thing on his tanks. As for the canopy since I had left over from the tank I used it and it worked out nice as well. 

Good luck.


----------

